

Self-driving cars legal in California as of today - anigbrowl
http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/09/25/us-google-robotcars-law-idINBRE88O1FJ20120925

======
tokenadult
The first source submitted is still on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572886>

